# Vapemob T’bac Brew E Liquid



## VapeSnow (26/8/14)

Hi did anybody taste vapemob T’Bac Brew E Liquid. They say it is a honey tobacco flavor. 

If tasted NicVape Mellow Gold and i really enjoyed that. Is this flavor similar to that ?

@Chop007 any input on this will be awesome!!!


----------



## Danny (26/8/14)

@VapeSnow I cant compare it to the juice you mentioned as I havent tried it but I really like the tbac brew. It isnt too sweet just about right for me and the tobacco isnt too pronounced either. I like the throat hit and vapour production. Only negative I have found it can clog a coil a bit with time. Its tough to advise on if you will like the flavour, but if you like semi-sweet tobacco definitely try it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow (26/8/14)

Danny said:


> @VapeSnow I cant compare it to the juice you mentioned as I havent tried it but I really like the tbac brew. It isnt too sweet just about right for me and the tobacco isnt too pronounced either. I like the throat hit and vapour production. Only negative I have found it can clog a coil a bit with time. Its tough to advise on if you will like the flavour, but if you like semi-sweet tobacco definitely try it.


Thx buddy. That helped a lot. Ill go pick up two bottles tomorrow.


----------



## BumbleBee (26/8/14)

Make sure you get 30ml bottles, 10mls only lasted 2 days with me, I really liked this one!


----------



## MarkK (26/8/14)

@VapeSnow I also enjoy it hey, for me I don't really notice the tobacco till the bottle steeps a little but I LOVE honey so its perfect for me  
It reminds me of Ry4


----------



## VapeSnow (26/8/14)

Thx guys. Im going to try this tomorrow and report back. I REALLY hope its like the Mellow Gold. Mellow gold is like a nutty honey tobacco. I just like it to bits. And it will be awesome if a local juice remind me of that. Thx again guys


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud (26/8/14)

Hey @VapeSnow, When you come in tomorrow you can give it a try before you buy to make sure it's what you're looking for.
Personally it's the only tobacco flavour I don't mind, out of the very few I have tried but I'm not a big tobacco person really. More into my random mixtures. See you tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (26/8/14)

Nimbus_Cloud said:


> Hey @VapeSnow, When you come in tomorrow you can give it a try before you buy to make sure it's what you're looking for.
> Personally it's the only tobacco flavour I don't mind, out of the very few I have tried but I'm not a big tobacco person really. More into my random mixtures. See you tomorrow


Cool buddy thx. See u soon. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chop007 (27/8/14)

VapeSnow said:


> Hi did anybody taste vapemob T’Bac Brew E Liquid. They say it is a honey tobacco flavor.
> 
> If tasted NicVape Mellow Gold and i really enjoyed that. Is this flavor similar to that ?
> 
> ...


Just imagine the highveld, as summer starts and the dry grass smell is in the air. You are sitting there, among the wildlife and your senses are finely tuned. As you sit, int he conrenr of your eye, you spot a Honey Badger coming along. That is the essence of T'Bac Brew. One of my all time favorites. Not too sweet, not too dry, a hint of honey, an all day vape.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (27/8/14)

Chop007 said:


> Just imagine the highveld, as summer starts and the dry grass smell is in the air. You are sitting there, among the wildlife and your senses are finely tuned. As you sit, int he conrenr of your eye, you spot a Honey Badger coming along. That is the essence of T'Bac Brew. One of my all time favorites. Not too sweet, not too dry, a hint of honey, an all day vape.


If I'm sitting in the veld and a Honey Badger comes along I'm throwing my mod at the bugger and running like hell!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## VapeSnow (27/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> If I'm sitting in the veld and a Honey Badger comes along I'm throwing my mod at the bugger and running like hell!


Hahaha i agree

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK (27/8/14)

@BumbleBee no ways would I throw my mod dude! lol 
I would throw my shoes and run through those acacia thorns before letting a honey badger have my mod!


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud (27/8/14)

Honey badgers are known for being highly attracted to T'bac brew for being so delicious. Better to stay out of the high veld fields while vaping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

